# Sensores infrarrojos para contador de personas



## fedemco (Ago 14, 2006)

Me interesa construir un sensor detector y contador de personas. Para ello, tengo ya hecho el circuito que, recibiendo la señal de entrada o salida, cuenta, almacena y descuenta y muestra en leds. Sin embargo, la entrada de datos, es donde no he sido capaz de implementar, debido al desconocimiento de circuitos con diodos par emisor receptor, los famosos pares ópticos por infrarrojo. Deseo utilizar un par emisor receptor de estos, (los famosos leds transparente y negro que por infrarrojo se comunican) pero no sé que circuito sea capaz de hacerlos funcionar con potencia suficiente, para que, una vez instalados frente con frente, sean capaces de reconocerse y detectar cuando se irrumpe su línea de visión, y poder así mandar señal de entrada o salida según las secuencias. 

Si me pudieran ayudar con este circuito, el que sea capaz de comunicar dicho par, con potencia suficiente para poder distanciarlos al menos un par de metros, les agradecería mucho....

Fedemco


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 14, 2006)

hola fedemco,

Te paso una liga que te puede servir, es de un sensor de proximidad por infrarrojos, muy sencillo de hacer.   

Lo interesante es que si construyes la parte del emisor por separado de la parte receptora se convierte en el tipo de sensor que estás buscando.   No se cuanta distancia llegue a dar, pero espero te sirva para lo que ocupas.

http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/content/index.php?id=3

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## roberto moreno (Ago 15, 2006)

Si utilizas un laser (con las debidas precauciones) y un fototransistor de luz visible puedes olvidarte por completo del problema de la distancia, incluso usando espejos puedes hacer que cubra no solo una línea sino una área completa (Piensa en un sistema de alarma por una "pared laser"), es solo cuestión de comenzar a experimentar.


----------



## fedemco (Ago 15, 2006)

Excelentes consejos, muchas gracias. Estaré revizando el circuito enviado...pero la idea de el laser suena tentadora y alentadora, no lo había considerado debido a su sencillez.. y la idea de la pared laser suena loquísima...

Había encontrado también buscando, una manera sencilla en teoría , usando un 555 que oscile excitando al led emisor....creo que tambiéne s buena idea...si funciona lo estaré publicando...

Saludos

Fedemco


----------



## elemental (Ago 29, 2006)

hoolaa yo tuve miles de problemas con sensores de distancias y ya probe mil cosas .. al final pienso que no hay nada como arrancarle a un televisor estropeado un modulo receptor del mando a distancia. es un componente pequeño con 3 patillas una alimentacion otra masa y otra salida. Lo unico complicado es enviarle la señal. tiene que ser justo de 40KHz y además modulada a mas o menos 800 Hz para la mayoria de los sensores. eso de modulada quiere decir que se apague y se encienda el 555  con 800 hz de frec.
puedes hacerlo con 2  555. uno hace los 40khz seguido y otro hace 800 Hz.. la salida del de 800 se la pones al reset del de 40Khz y ya esta.. 
pones la salida del ultimo a un transistor y este  a un led
funciona con poquísima potencia! .. de hecho es tan sensible que a veces tiens que ponerle resistencia grande al led para evitar que detecte las paredes de allá! . 

Utilizo esto seguido para construir robots y va genial. El caso es que consigas el modulo receptor. te vale cualquiera pero no todos son a 40Khz. Diria que todos van a 5V asiq tu conectas y varias la frecuencia del 555 hasta qye detecte y ya esta .. 
LA de 800 Hz no creo que haga falta que la varíes.

El modulo receptor en la salida no te da una tensión cuando detecta sino que te regala tu señal de 800Hz otra vez jeje eso te es util porque pueds asi saber si lo que recibes es tu señal o es la del mando a distancia de un capuyo que intenta engañarte.
... si te parece complicado usar 2 555 usa un circuito que hay puertas lógicas que es una maravilla por muchas razones. puedes poner hasta 4 osciladores en un solo integrado, es muy simple, solo hay R y C nada mas! ... la frec es R*C sin mas... modular es muy facil. *Si quiers este circuito lo pongo en el foro.*

... de todas formas ya te digo que si no quieres "alta tecnologia" lo del laser es muy bueno tambien.. si usas un puntero laser corriente , y apuntas hacia el sensor ya esta.. el sensor es un fototransistor. No uses fotodiodos ni optoacopladores de esos que dices que tienen dos diodos porque hay que amplificarlos muchiisimo y son un coñazo. los fototransistores son muy comodos. el problema es que la luz ambiental puede engañar al sensor. Eso lo evitas si coges un cacho de CD de esos que son rojos oscuros , le quitas la cara metalizada y lo pones en el fototransistor. asi recibe casi solamente los infrarrojos , y el laser seguro que tiene mucho de eso...

Otra posibilidad igual de sencilla es usar un LM567, que es como un 555 pero ademas tiene una entrada que mira la frecuencia de una señal.. si esta coincide con la que ajustaste pues da una tension. ... hay un circuito muy pueno para eso que solo con ese intedrado un led infrarrojo y un fototransistor detecta bien hasta 3 o 4 metros ... 
para más hay que ponerle transistor y amplificar.

esta es la pagina del circuito del 567:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/index.htm

El circuito es el de la foto:


----------



## elemental (Ago 29, 2006)

este circuito tiene un alcance de 3 metros haciendo que la señal rebote y vuelva pero si haces pones emisor a un lado y receptor a otro dara mucho mucho más...


----------



## jarodd (Sep 16, 2006)

hola amigos yo estoy  realizando un proyecto para la universidad que controla una banda transportadora para llenado de liquidoen unas botellas y necesito detener la banda. ya implemente poner dos diodos uno emisor y uno receptor me funciona pero la luz fluorescente me genera interferencias y ademas monte  el circuito que publicaron de pablin y  *no me funciono *no se si pòrque utilice un diodo receptor de esos de los que trae  los mouse  que son de herradura. La verdad no se que pueda hacer si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 16, 2006)

El proble es doble y relativamente facil de solucionar

Primero mete el receptor dentro de un canuto de forma que no le entre la luz directamente de los fluorescentes.

El circuito receptor es muy sencillo  debes utilizar un amplificador pasa banda y mejoraras tanto en sensibilidad (metros) como en inmunidad . la frecuencia de corte debe ser la misma que la del 567


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2006)

diodo receptor???
es un foto transistor, lo que usa un mouse, 

usa un celula fotoreceptora


----------



## elemental (Sep 17, 2006)

un receptor de raton puede que no funcione porq tiene una lente y enfoca muy cerca.. ademas si no me equivoco eso no es un fototransistor sino son dos fotodiodos en el mismo encapsulado de forma que salen 3 patillas, para detectar en qu sentido gira la ruda del raton. Mejor es que compres un fototransistor, es dificil encontrar uno apropiado de desguace...


----------



## Bebeking (Sep 22, 2006)

Hola Esta muy interesante los proyectos q tienen, Quisiera saber si se puede usar para un contador de trafico ya q planeo construir uno con sensores infrarrojos q tengan un alcanze de 6 a 7 metros si alguien tiene un circuito me lo podria pasar se lo voy a agradecer mucho.
Saludos desde Mexico!!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 22, 2006)

Detector de barrera, un emisor y un receptor.
tambien puedes utilizar detectores de microondas, son muy sencillos pero complejos de hacer pero viables , cordones piezoelectricos, detectores de metales con bobina enterrada.

No vale la pena contruir el detector de infrarojos de calor/personas mejor comprar un detector de alarma o esos que venden para encender luces del jardir.


----------



## conejo_31 (Dic 17, 2006)

Hola que tal buenos dias quisiera implementar un circuito que ya tengo echo con dos contadores 74192 si no mal recuerdo y dos decoders a 7 segmentos claro para conectarlos a un display mi idea es que en vez de usar un 555 para  que el cuente  de o a 99 utilizar algun sensor para que cuente de uno en uno por ejemplo cuando se le pasa la mano o que hay una variacion de luz o algo asi el problema es que no se que sensor podria utilizar agradeceria mucho su ayuda con algun comentario o algun sensor que de un pulso cuando se activa o no importa que sea un circuito aparte pero que de un pulso por medio de un sensor

de antemano muchas gracias y espero su cooperacion.


----------



## Apollo (Dic 18, 2006)

Hola conejo_31:

Normalmente se ocupa una barrera infraroja para este propósito, cada que se interrumpe, te envía un pulso hacia el contador.

Podrías hacerlo también con un reed switch y un pequeño imán o con un transistor de efecto hall.

Primero podrías seleccionar cuál es la manera que te sirva mejor y luego desarrollas el circuito.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Un saludo al foro


----------



## Aristides (Ene 7, 2007)

Este sensor detecta movimientos:

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=555-28027


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 7, 2007)

Seguramente este proyecto te puede dar buenas ideas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm

Saludos.


----------



## sigma34 (Ene 18, 2007)

Hola a todos!

Tengo una duda con el proyecto del contador fotoelectrico que ha puesto *Li-ion*, tengo un decodificador bcd a 7 segmentos pero no es el que usan en el proyecto yo tengo el 4511 igual me sirve?

Y otra cosa los displays que se utilizan son de anodo o katodo comun ?

Bueno muchas gracias y espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 18, 2007)

Para conejo:
Podes usar una fotoresitencia adecuado con una resistencia, con eso ya estovo el sensor... puedes usar un sensor infrarojo tambien,, podes implementar un sensor de ultrasonidoy  juchas mas cosas.. pero es mas facil con la fotoresistencia.


----------



## gonzac.top (Nov 12, 2007)

elemental dijo:
			
		

> un receptor de raton puede que no funcione porq tiene una lente y enfoca muy cerca.. ademas si no me equivoco eso no es un fototransistor sino son dos fotodiodos en el mismo encapsulado de forma que salen 3 patillas, para detectar en qu sentido gira la ruda del raton. Mejor es que compres un fototransistor, es dificil encontrar uno apropiado de desguace...




No! lo que traen los mouse son optoacopladores de encapsulado abierto, uno es un emiso y el otro es un fototransistor. El diodo activa el fototransistor y se corta cuando se tapa la ranura, el proble si es ese; solo se detecta a unos milimetros como funcionan los detectores de colores. 

PD: Algunas impresoras o fotocopiadoras traen fototransistores como sensores y son muy buenos!


----------



## gonzac.top (Nov 13, 2007)

Hola estoy haciendo un proyecto simple, la idea es en vez de emisor infrarojo remplazarlo por un Laser que active un fototransistor y asi conectarlo para activar un relé. 

Consegui un puntero laser y un fototransisor de desguaze (un PT550). Medi las patas que serian el colector y emisor y el tester marca continuidad en un solo sentido. En teoria no deveria estar marcando nada ya que lo tapé para que no le de la luz. Y con el laser no hay ninguna variacion. Yo estaba pensando en polarizar con él la base de un transistor que active a su vez el rele.

Alguien sabe de algun circuito sencillo? o que es lo que estoy haciendo mal?


----------



## Fomperosa (Nov 30, 2008)

hola emm..
estoy armando este circuito de sensores infrarrojos pero..
el led se me queda encendido...
y cuando interrumpo el has de luz aumenta el led 
y no creo q deba ser asi jeje..

Este es el Circuito

http://mecatronica.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/montaje.JPG


asi q' no se q opinen y me gustaria saber alguna solución...
de antemano Gracias..

Saludos... o.o


----------



## Manonline (Nov 30, 2008)

el circuito qe publicas es muy malo, la luz ambiente afecta el funcionamiento.

mientras haya luz, el led se tiene qe mantender apagado, y mientras este oscuro, el led se va a prender.

proba este http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/index.htm

salu2,
mano.


----------



## rafa_larrosa (Abr 16, 2009)

me interesa este montaje, en la pagina de  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm   el C1 que hay entre los pines 3 y 4 del IC2 de que capacidad es?
y en el pin 14 que pone OF que es?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## dark_soul (Jul 7, 2009)

Saludos, como podria hacer esto mismo con una barrera infrarroja?, eh estado buscando información y eh encontrado que para esto el emisor infrarrojo soporta hasta 1A en un intervalo corto de tiempo, para esto hay que hacer un oscilador que haga esta funcion, asi como eh encontrado algunos circuitos que dicen hacer eso, tambien eh probado un oscilador a 40 kHz y en todos mis intentos no consigo mas de 20 cm.

Me gustaria saber si me pueden ayudar con diagramas, por todo muchas gracias

Anexo una imagen del diodo emisor y receptor que utilizo, segun lo leido lo mas que se puede alcanzar con este tipo de dispositivos es 2 mts a lo mucho, para mi mas que suficiente.


----------



## kolveas (Jul 7, 2009)

algo asi?

YouTube - Contador Automatico de Piezas 0-9 con display 7 segmentos


----------



## Rock-R (Jul 7, 2009)

una idea,.. 
cuenta de 0 a 99 y activa un relay segun en que numero se halla programado...quisas te ayude..


----------



## dark_soul (Jul 7, 2009)

Gracias por el interes de ayudar, les comento, ya tengo implementado la parte del conteo apartir de infrarojos, pero la distancia maxima que tengo son de 20 cm. y necesito aproximadamente 1.5 mts. la idea que plantea Rock-R es buena, pero no quisiera utilizar luz visible, es por eso que recurro a los infrarojos.

Nuevamente gracias


----------



## Rock-R (Jul 7, 2009)

dark_soul, funciona perfectamente con infrarojo,. y a 2metros anda perfecto,.
hace un par de años que lo monte,. todavia funciona,.


----------



## saiwor (Jul 7, 2009)

hola
aqui comente en el post Nº10 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/crear-control-infrarrojo-unos-6-u-8-metros-alcance-14400/

lo eliminas el flip flop 4013 y el 555 del pin 3 lo adaptas al contador de 99 o cualquier contador...  

mira me olvidava del 555 lo inviertes su salida con 4049 para que de un pulso logico...
lo he probado he funciona perfecto a 4mts

espero que sirva de algo...

Att. eddy vilca


----------



## chiquinir (Oct 3, 2009)

fomperosa intenta aumentando la resistencia protectora al led asi necesitara mas tension y envez de atenuarse se apagra  ojala te sirva


----------



## SirLeinad (Oct 27, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y tambien usando infrarrojos..

Es posible hacer un encoder con los circuitos que muestran??

Lo que pasa es que necesito hacer un encoder para saber la posición de un objeto que se mueve mediante la accion de un motor (utilizando una banda).. es posible hacer el encoder con infrarrojos? o mejor buscar otro tipo de sensor?? 

de antemano gracias por los aportes


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 27, 2009)

Hace la barrera con un láser rojo y una ldr, es lo más fácil


----------



## pedroamv (Mar 22, 2010)

Tengo una pregunta, tengo entendido que un sensor de proximidad infrarojo no detecta muy bien cuando el objeto es negro. O si? estoy confundido. Necesito que un sensor de proximidad infrarojo por ejemplo el sharp GP2Y0A21YK colocado en el techo de una entrada me indique cuando una persona pase por la puerta, es decir va a detectar una cabeza cerca, pero como la mayoria de las personas tienen cabello negro, si detecta bien? Y otra cosa, no hay interferencia por la luz del sol si se coloca en una puerta en exteriores? Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola perdoamv

El sensor que mencionas tuene un alcance de 80 centímetros muy buenos si se colocan del techa hacia una altura conveniente. Vi sus hojas de datos y al parecer responde muy igual cuando hay una área blanca como negra,

Te adjunto un circuito que pudiera servir para tu objetivo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pedroamv (Mar 23, 2010)

Excelente. Muchas gracias.


----------



## pedroamv (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola MrCarlos.

En ese circuito que enviaste, no entiendo algunas cosas, si el sensor es analógico, y mide es la distancia hacia el objeto, como se lleva a una señal digital que solo indique si hay deteccion o no?. No se nada de circuitos analógicos, solo digitales y tampoco soy experto y es primera vez que intento trabajar con sensores. Agradezo tu ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola pedroamv

-y mide es la distancia hacia el objeto-
No mide la distancia hacia el objeto simplemente por un cambio de LUZ el fototransistor que Tú mencionas (GP2Y0A21YK ) hace un cambio.
Ese cambio lo cuenta el contador 74LS190.
Si hay 2 sensores como lo indica el diagrama, el circuito cuenta +1 si la persona está entrando. Si va saliendo cuenta –1.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## andrealiz (Jul 21, 2010)

hola! soy andrea y soy de venezuela, estudio ingeniería eléctrica.. y bueno quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con un contador de personas que debo hacer, el siguiente tiene estas características de comportamiento:

El circuito debe contar el número de personas que pasan por un punto. Dos sensores fotoeléctricos son utilizados para detectar el movimiento de las personas a traves de una entrada. Se supone que solo puede pasar una persona a la vez por el pasillo. y bueno aqui esta el diagrama de las salidas de los sensores: (adjunto)

Cuando la via de acceso al local esta libre, los detectores opticos perciben la luz desde la lámparas y se mantienen en saturación. Los voltajes en las lineas A y B son ambas cero. Cuando un objeto pasa a traves del sensor y bloquea la luz emitida por alguna de las lámparas, ocaciona que el sensor correspondiente entre en corte y el voltaje suba a Vcc.

La cosa es que debo diseñar un circuito contador de acuerdo con el diagrama (adjunto). Puesto que el circuito optico no debe ser diseñado. La capacidad del local es de 9 personas y por ende cuando el local este full o completamente lleno se debe iluminar un LED que indicara señal FULL.

Las entradas del circuito son: un pulsador RESET para iniciar a cero el contador, un interruptor AJUSTE para presentar, en forma manual, el número de personas en la sala, las dos lineas A y B desde los sensores de movimiento y una señal de CLK de reloj para sincronizar la máquina de estados. Las salidas de control lógico son: una señal D que ordena disminuir en 1 la cuenta, una linea I que incrementa en 1 el contador y un comando E de error.

El contador se incrementa cuando el movimiento es hacia la derecha y debe disminuir cuando es hacia la izquierda. El diagrama de estados debe considerar todas las transiciones que deben ocurrir cuando la persona se mueve en uno u otro sentido. Si en algun momento ocurre una transicion no esperada, el control debe ir al estado inicial y activar la salida E de error.

En lo personal, tengo una idea de lo que debo diseñar, mas no se como empezar, hay muchas cosas que no entiendo y no tengo bien claras y bueno me gustaria que alguien pudiera explicarme como debo proceder, y si alguien tiene algun material de apoyo que pueda serme de utilidad le estaria muy agradecida de antemano!.. 

Andrea Liz.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola andrea

Espero que el circuito adjunto en el archivo ZIP te sirva con algunas modificaciones.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Ilidan (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola soy un estudiante de electrónica (y nuevo en el foro) y me gustaría que me ayuden con este proyecto (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm).
Primero que nada me quisiera saber que valor darle a C1.Y, los diplays de 7 segmentos tienen que ser de ánodo común o cátodo común?
Desde ya muchas gracias y espero puedan ayudarme


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Parece que de Ánodo, pero los transistores están mal puestos; el emisor debe de estar en el positivo.
Lee la hoja de características para saber el valor de IC3
Hay un integrado que hace todo eso de golpe, cuando recuerde la referencia te la digo

Creo que es 74c925
http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/circuitos-digitales/481-contador-de-4-digitos-con-74c925-.html
Aunque me sonaba mas el 926 ó 27...
Será cuestión de buscar a ver que hacen, creo que hay unos que cuentan horas y minutos etc.


----------



## Ilidan (Ago 23, 2010)

muchas gracias por responder. y.. te tengo una nueva pregunta.. este integrado que me dices... seria en reemplazo de IC2 e IC3 no? es decir.. que cumple la función de ambos?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Si, y es posible que IC1 se pueda cambiar por un transistor y un zener o algo así, que ocupe menos.


----------



## Ilidan (Ago 23, 2010)

ok, y podrias decirme que valor darle al capacitor  C1?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2010)

No, no voy a leer la hoja de características de ese integrado por ti. No lo he usado nunca y no me interesa. Lo siento.


----------



## Ilidan (Ago 24, 2010)

ok amigo, no hay problema... ya veré que valor darle


----------



## Ilidan (Ago 25, 2010)

Tengo un nuevo problema... acabo de montar el circuito en un protoboard y resulta que se encienden los 7 segmentos de los 3 displays. Es decir, queda en 888 y no cambia. Alguien puede decirme cual puede ser el problema?
gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2010)

Ilidan dijo:
			
		

> ....queda en 888 y no cambia. Alguien puede decirme cual puede ser el problema?.....


Algunos decodificadores a 7 segmentos poseen un terminal de prueba de segmentos que enciende los 7 segmentos para comprobar si funcionan, mira en el datasheet si tu decodificador lo posee y si esta conectado correctamente.


----------



## Ilidan (Ago 25, 2010)

ok, lo revisare
muchas gracias por responder


----------



## Ilidan (Ago 26, 2010)

ya revise el datasheet del decodificador y no tiene el terminal de prueba. volví a hacer la conexiones, y cuando conecto el circuito los displays quedan en 999, cuando presiono en botón de reset quedan en 888.
es posible que alguno de los integrados no funcione correctamente? y de ser así, como puedo comprobarlo?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2010)

Mira a ver para que sirve el pin 14 OF del 1453, no creo que se pueda dejar al aire. (bueno, si es una salida si)


----------



## Ilidan (Ago 27, 2010)

tengo entendido que el pin 14 del 14553 el para conectarlo a otro 14553 y poder contar 6 dígitos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2010)

Entonces está bien al aire.
Revisa las conexiones.


----------



## miguelitopy (Ago 29, 2010)

Puedes empezar de adelante hacia atras, ya q estas probando en protoboard... si fuera vos, probaría primero si el 4543 funciona bien, es un decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos nomás (anínati nde kaigue arma ) obviamente q con un display nomàs, ya q el contador que està detràs es el que se encarga de multiplexar los displays. si ahí todo està bien podés ir viniendo para atràs y encontrar el problema.

obviamente los aliados fundamentales para entender lo q pasa son los datasheets de los integrados, metele pata y leelos q los integrados tienen funcionamientos muy sencillos

yo te puedo decir q ese proyecto anda, por que en la época del colegio unos compañeros implementaron ese miiismooo proyecto pero q aparecio en una revista, pero son los miiismoos integrads y les funcionó, es un circuito muy simple, baja el datasheet y analizalo. el corazon ese ese contador que ya te hace todo


----------



## zamir (Sep 20, 2010)

elemental a cuanto debe de ir alimentado este circuito, lo trabaje a 5V y con resistencias de 1/2W, lo adapte como alarma, le coloque un rele y una sirena pero no me funciona por ningún lado


----------



## Ilidan (Oct 3, 2010)

hola otra vez... ya conseguí hacer funcionar el circuito en el protoboard, y acabo de termina de montarlo en la placa, pero al conectar la batería no ocurre nada.
Alguien puede decirme cual puede ser el problema?
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## xaviergarvi (Oct 26, 2010)

como puedo implementar un emisor y un receptor a unas escaleras?? lo que pasa es que quiero poner un emisor y receptor infrarojo a cada extremo de la escalera y cuando alguien pise la escalera interfiera con la señal de infrarojo y se enciendan 7 leds para iluminar la escalera como puedo hacer esto?


----------



## adrv13 (Oct 27, 2010)

hola!
amm pues yo estaba realizando este proyecto que comentan y ya logre que funcione
solo tengo un pequeño problema...
en vez de contar de 0 a 999 y regresar a 0, siempre cuenta de 0 a 111 y se traba jaja
cuando presiono el s1 se supone que deberia reiniciar la cuenta pero solo apaga los leds y regresa el mismo 111, por lo que tengo que desconectarlo y volver a conectarlo y asi muestra de nuevo 000
Cabe mencionar que antes de llegar a 111, por ejemplo en 67, presionando el s1 realmente reinicia la cuenta
Mi unico problema es ¿porque se detiene en 111?
Alguien me podria decir como solucionar este problema???
sera una falla en el mc14553???


----------



## Azlan (Abr 2, 2011)

yo tambien estoy haciendo el contador pero no se de cuanto es el condensador C1 y en la hoja de  caracteristicas no dice si lo pudiste averiguar te agradezco que me lo digas.


----------



## Ilidan (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola Azlan, para este proyecto yo utilice un capacitor de 10nf, pero este valor lo puedes cambiar de acuerdo a tu necesidad, ya que, lo único que varia es la velocidad de conteo


----------



## Azlan (Abr 6, 2011)

Te agradezco mucho por tu ayuda pero tengo otra inquietud con cual circuito remplasaste el Mc1 4553 ya que este no se consigue.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2011)

Azlan dijo:
			
		

> Te agradezco mucho por tu ayuda pero tengo otra inquietud con cual circuito remplasaste el Mc1 4553 ya que este no se consigue.



Cuando preguntes averigua por el *CD4553* que es lo mismo que el *MC14553*

Listado de proveedores de Electrónica (colombia) [Witronica]


----------



## Azlan (May 9, 2011)

Hola amigos quisiera saber si este circuito se puede simular y en que programa  ya que lo he intentado hacer en proteus  pero los intagrados  no aparecen.
gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 9, 2011)

Hola Azlan

A cual circuito te refieres?
Al que viene en el mensaje #1 o al que viene en el mensaje #2

Los IC’s utilizados en el mensaje #1 Son:
Compuerta NAND de 2 Entradas Tipo Smith.
14553 Contador decimal de 3 dígitos multiplexado.
3543 Decodificador CMOS binario a BCD.

Los IC’s utilizados en el mensaje #2 Son:
74C925 Contador decimal de 4 dígitos multiplexado y decodificador binario a BCD.

Si en ISIS de Proteus no aparecen los puedes reemplazar por otros que hagan la misma función.
Para el 14553 puedes utilizar 3 contadores de décadas conectados en cascada y las salidas multiplezarlas.
Para el 74C925 hay que hacer lo mismo que para el 14553 y aumentar un decodificador binario a BCD.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Azlan (May 9, 2011)

Gracias Mrcarlos  me referia al mensaje #1 intentare hacerlo.


----------



## Azlan (May 19, 2011)

Hola nuevamente Ya monte el circuito en la protoboard pero tambien  me pasa lo que comenta adrv13 se detiene en el  111 que puede ser 
de antemano gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 19, 2011)

Hola Azlan

El Pin 10(LE Lactch Enable) Del 14553 a donde está conectado ?.
creo que debe estar a tierra.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Azlan (May 22, 2011)

Gracia MrCarlos el circuito ya funciona perfectamente en la protoboard. pero debo pedirles un favor muy grande y disculpen si estoy abusando de su ayuda  pero es que este es mi proyecto final de primer semestre y debo presentarlo en una tarjeta impreso y por mas que lo he intentado no he podido hacerlo y mis conocimientos con los programas de simulacion son pocos les agradeceria enormemente si pudieran mandarme el diagrama impreso para poder montarlo  y disculpen tanta molestia. soy apenas un novato.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2011)

Hola Azlan

Ojala alguien por aquí te de esa ayuda ya que yo no tengo ningun programa para hacer circuitos impresos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Gamaliel Trujillo (Jun 3, 2011)

hola que tal , 

yo también estoy haciendo este contador para un proyecto porque lo quiero implementar a una banda transportadora, pero tengo algunos problemas lo estaba probando en protoboar pero observo que aveces me cuenta bien de uno en uno  y en otras ocasiones va de dos en dos o se regresa digamos de 11  a 10 y vuelve a 11 etc . eh tratado de regular la sensibilidad de el LDR con el Potenciometro,  sigue presentando lo misma falla... 

pregunta para todos los que mencionan que trabaja bien en su proto board ,  que capasitor están utilizando ?? 

por comentar ,estoy realizando el  diseño del pcb para este contador. después lo subiré por si alguien le interesa pero quiero saber antes algunos consejos para solucionar mi problema. Gracias


----------



## kjorges (Jun 27, 2011)

Ilidan dijo:
			
		

> Hola Azlan, para este proyecto yo utilice un capacitor de 10nf, pero este valor lo puedes cambiar de acuerdo a tu necesidad, ya que, lo único que varia es la velocidad de conteo



hola quisiera saber que tipo de condensador pusiste! de ceramico o de electrolitio!


----------



## Ilidan (Jul 1, 2011)

hola.. para este circuito utilice un capacitor cerámico


----------



## cesarcon (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola alguien sabe como conectar en el pin 14 del 14553, otro 14553 y poder contar 6 dígitos? 

Encontré esto pero no lo comprendo del todo, me podrían orientar en lo de donde debo conectar los pines del segundo 14553








Gracias 

Salu2


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola cesarcon

Pero el circuito contenido en la imagen que adjuntaste ya tiene 6 Digitos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## cesarcon (Jul 28, 2011)

Gracias MrCarlos....

Entonces en el pin 12 clock imput, conectaría el pin 3 del Schmitt, y el los pines 10 y 12 conectaría (S1 R2) y (S2 R4) no es asi?.....por intuición me imagino que es así.... corrígeme si no estoy en lo correcto.....no tengo mucho conocimiento del tema.

Y que otro CI puedo usar aparte de CD4553, MC14553 no los encuentro están totalmente agotados.

Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 29, 2011)

Hola cesarcon

No entiendo a que te refieres con S1, R2, S2 R4. No los veo por ningún lado en el circuito que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #32.

Seguramente esos IC’s ya no se fabriquen.
Es inútil que te diga que conozco otro similar pero no recuerdo su número de identificación.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## loko1813 (Sep 14, 2011)

zamir dijo:


> elemental a cuanto debe de ir alimentado este circuito, lo trabaje a 5V y con resistencias de 1/2W, lo adapte como alarma, le coloque un rele y una sirena pero no me funciona por ningún lado



baja la resistencia a una de menor valor a una de 50 ohms saludos


----------



## caniscanem (Nov 25, 2011)

Hola buenas estoy haciendo un proyecto de un contadir de personas a partir del sensor de infrarrojos GP2D12 y el pic 16F876, que consiga que cuando una persona pase por los sensores se incremente en una cuenta que se visualiazara en una pantalla de LCD, y si sale una persona pues que desincremente. Tambien queriamos aplicar cargas como la subida de persianas, activamiento de luces, etc.. dependiendo del numero que haya visualizado en la LCD.
Si alguien puede aportarnos algo, se agradecee 
Graciass


----------



## Daniell (Dic 9, 2011)

Hola amigo 
tengo un problema con mi contador ya lo termine de armar (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm), bueno en realidad nadamas conecte 2 displays, porque son los unicos que tenia, nadamas para provar el contador, y la salida restante del tercer display la deje sin conectar. el problema que me sucede es que los numeros que aparecen en el display conforme el contador va contando parpadean, es decir, lo numeros se prenden y se apagan en el display, pero si le quito el capacitor (C1) deja de hacerlo y se prenden los demas segmentos del display pero con menor intensidad.
¿que debo de revisar en el circuito?.... muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 9, 2011)

Hola Daniell

Espero que estemos hablando del IC MC14553B y del diagrama que viene en la imagen adjuntada en el mensaje #32 de este mismo tema.

Revisaste las hojas de datos de ese IC ?. Te la adjunto por si no las tienes.

Dice que entre el PIN 3 y 4 se conecta un capacitor de entre 5 y 7.5 Pico Faradios. Tambien se puede prescindir de ese capacitor y en su lugar aplicar un generador de pulsos al PIN 4.

Ese capacitor o el generador de pulsos es para “Barrer los Dígitos” los Display’s.
Ese circuito es Multiplexado, esto es: habilitan un Display’s y le mandan por las entradas para los segmentos cuales deben encender, luego habilitan el segundo Display y, si es necesario cambian la informacion de los segmentos que deben encender y así suscecivamente.

Así que si en los Display’s se nota un parpadeo es probable que la velocidad de barrido(Escaneo) sea muy lenta o lo más triste es que el IC ya no sirva.

En un mensaje tuyo, anterior a este preguntabas que cómo se podrían poner más de 3 Display’s yo te respondí pero pasaron esos mensajes al arrea de administración llamada moderación. Este es el enlace:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/normsa-foro-2-4-a-67486/
Le pusieron candado para que ya no se pueda adjuntar mensajes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Daniell (Dic 9, 2011)

Ok. muchas gracias...

Ya resolvi el problema (era el capacitor, lo tenia de 1 microfaradio)
muchas gracias por responderme


----------



## Daniell (Dic 13, 2011)

Hola amigo

tngo otra duda no se como se conectan los 2 pines 10 de los MC14553, ahi en el esquema del mensaje #32 aparece que se conectan entre si y van hacia algo que dice strobe, y la verdad no se a que se refiera. Yo esos dos pines los deje  sin conectar y solamente me funcionan los tres display´s de la izquierda, y no se si sea porque no conecte los 2 pines 10...

Gracias por tu atención


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 13, 2011)

Hola Daniell Analizaste las hojas de datos del circuito integrado en cuestión ??.En ellas puedes descubrir el para qué es esa entrada llamada Strobe en el circuito que se ve en el mensaje #13 de este tema.Aunque en las hojas de datos la llaman LATCH ENABLE es el mismo PIN 10. Observa la imagen adjunta, nota como hay 3 cuadros llamados UNITS, TENS, HUNDRED. Estos son los contadores.Ve como las salidas de estos están conectados a las entradas de otros 3 cuadros llamados QUAD LATCH y las salidas de estos van hacia el MULTIPLEXER.A esos QUAD LATCH llega la señal que andamos persiguiendo.Directamente llega al QUAD LATCH que está conectado al contador Llamado UNITS y tambien atraves de un inversor.Porque hay unas líneas verticales alineadas con estas se define que tambien esa señal llega a los otros 2 QUAD LATCH. Qué es lo que hacen estos QUAD LATCH ??.Pues simplemente toman el estado de las salidas de los contadores y se los pasan al MULTIPLEXOR cuando la señal LATCH ENABLE(Strobe) es cierta alta(1).La señal LATCH ENABLE(Strobe) normalmente es baja(0) y cuando queremos actualizar en los Display’s el estado de los contadores hacemos cierta(1) esta señal por un instante y la volvemos a dejar en su estado normal(0). Haciendo cierta(1) la señal LATCH ENABLE(Strobe) PIN’s 10 por unos instantes cada, digamos, 500 milisegundos los Display’s cambiaran de acuerdo a la cuenta que lleven los contadores dentro del MC14553. saludosa sus ordenes


----------



## melbin (Mar 1, 2012)

hola a todos.. Solamente tengo una duda y es con los R5-R11 que dice que son de 330.    Pero no se si son 330 Ohmios o 330 K Ohmios ??????  de antemano muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Daniell (Mar 1, 2012)

Son 330 Ohmios amigo.

Saludos..


----------



## Zanyexe (Mar 12, 2012)

Amigos... Necesito un poco de ayuda, pues tengo un proyecto que e sun contador de personas que entran a un cuarto, pero la puerta mide 2 por 2 metros, el problema es que el par optio convencional, no mide mas de 20 cm, asi que alguien sabra como puedo desarrollar un sensor que me pueda detectar el cruce de una persona por la puerta con la distancia de 2 metros???


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 12, 2012)

Si es personal autorizado, podrías usar RFID (ya que éste necesita que cada individuo tenga un tag o pegatina).


----------



## Zanyexe (Mar 12, 2012)

no, es como para una tienda, cualquier persona puede entrar, lo unico que ocupo es un contador, en si ya tengo todo, lo unico que me falta es un sensro que sea capaz de mandar un pulso por cada persona u objeto que pase, a travez de la puerta...


----------



## phavlo (Mar 12, 2012)

y si haces una barrera infrarroja ? Si los sensores están enfrentado tienen un mayor alcance, tendrías que probar si llega a los 2M que deseas. y si no una barrera láser, con eso va de sobra.


----------



## Zanyexe (Mar 12, 2012)

como podria adaptar un laser a un phototransistor???


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 12, 2012)

Zanyexe dijo:
			
		

> como podria adaptar un laser a un phototransistor???



No se a que te refieres con adaptar. Lo que te comentan es que pongas en un lado un laser, debidamente acondicionado (resistencias y tensión de alimentación). Y en otro lado pues pones un fototransistor, también debidamente acondicionado (éste ya con algún contador como por ejemplo un 4017, o mucho mejor con un micro). EL alcance ya dependerá del laser.


----------



## phavlo (Mar 12, 2012)

Exacto, como te dice pelelalo. 
Pones el láser de un lado de la puerta (por ej: del lado derecho) y del lado izquierdo pones el foto-transistor o simplemente un LDR con una R formando un divisor de tensión.
Y eso lo sensas con un operacional configurado como comparador y de la salida del AO entras al contador o al PIC o podes entrar directamente con la señal del LDR al contador.
Vas a tener que modular las señales para que no hayan interferencias con la luz solar, o alguna otra fuente luminosa.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 12, 2012)

Con este circuito puedes hacer lo que necesitas. Ya tiene el pcb listo para la plancha.

http://www.neoteo.com/detector-pasaje-cinta-transportadora


----------



## powerful (Mar 12, 2012)

Hola Zanyexe, me parece que si se trata de un contador de personas en una habitación no te vá ha funcionar porque nó discrimina si lo persona entra o sale de la misma .


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 12, 2012)

powerful dijo:
			
		

> Hola Zanyexe, me parece que si se trata de un contador de personas en una habitación no te vá ha funcionar porque nó discrimina si lo persona entra o sale de la misma .



Para eso está la LOGICA de programación. Si entra al fin y al cabo deberá salir, luego: Nº de personas = Nº detecciones / 2. 



			
				Gerson strauss dijo:
			
		

> Con este circuito puedes hacer lo que necesitas. Ya tiene el pcb listo para la plancha.
> 
> http://www.neoteo.com/detector-pasaje-cinta-transportadora



Me apunto el circuito. Lo probastes Gerson?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 12, 2012)

> Me apunto el circuito. Lo probastes Gerson?



No, no lo eh probado. Pero creo que el video del articulo lo dice todo. 

Saludos.


----------



## phavlo (Mar 12, 2012)

con ese circuito vas a tener que probar si los sensores cubren los 2M que deseas.


----------



## Palma94 (Mar 12, 2012)

mira no te la quebres tanto yo hise uno similar el circuito es muy sencillo solo utilize un LDR el cual cubri para que solo le entrara luz de un solo lado y justamente enfrente del puse un laser (puede ser cualquiera ya que solo ocupamos la luz) cada vez que alguien pase el circuito detectara que no le esta llegando luz y por lo tanto contara, debido a esto el resultado lo divides en 2 y asi sabras cuantas personas entraron.
el diagrama es el siguiente espero y te sirva




tambien te dejo la simulacionpor livewire para que lo pruebes


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm


----------



## melbin (Mar 24, 2012)

Hola a todos... ya he terminado de armar el circuito, he ido despacio para probar que todo este bien conectado en el protoboard y probando continuidad y todo oK, puse el transistor como debe ser, conecte la pata 10 del MC 14553 a masa y use todo los componentes que menciona el diagrama pero el DISPLAY NO ENCIENDE, no da nada de nada.... Algo curioso que he notado es que la salida de la pata 3 del Schitt Triggers no suelta los 5V que se supone que tiene que tirar, de esa pata sale el voltaje que yo le estoy dando al circuito, no se si ese es un problema. Lo probe pasandole exactamente 5V pero tampoco funciono el Displays, le proble las otras compuertas a este integrado e igual tiran el voltaje exactamtente con el que alimento el circuito. Le pongo luz a la LDR (fotocelda) y hay cambios de voltaje en el CD 4543 siempre son positivos, variados, aveces arriba de 5 V, entre 2 y 5 V, entre 0 y 2 V. pero el Display no enciende, y el voltaje cambia cuando quito la luz o le pongo luz nuevamente. Este display no lo habia usado ninguna vez asi que no se si lo tendre bien conectado...
les adjunto el circuito que hice en el protoboard (es version de prueba aun por eso esta conectado de esa forma no tan ordenada pero segun yo todo esta bien conectado) y el que hice en el Proteuss, En proteuss Funciona pero los leds que no tendria que encender se apagan y se encienden pero almenos ahi si enciende el DISPLAY.. Les agradeceria mucho por su ayuda. de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## melbin (Mar 26, 2012)

hey ya lo hice funcionar..... El problema me lo estaban dando los Displays, hice el circuito que menciono un amigo aqui en este foro para probar el 4543B y no encendio el display tampoco, fui a otra electronica y consegui de otro modelo y con esos FUNCIONA A LA PARFECCION....  son Anodo Comun siempre...


----------



## rgaray (May 2, 2012)

melbin dijo:
			
		

> hey ya lo hice funcionar..... El problema me lo estaban dando los Displays, hice el circuito que menciono un amigo aqui en este foro para probar el 4543B y no encendio el display tampoco, fui a otra electronica y consegui de otro modelo y con esos FUNCIONA A LA PARFECCION....  son Anodo Comun siempre...



Hola Amigo me podrias ayudar con las lista de materiales que se requieren, no encuentro el MC14553


----------



## melbin (May 2, 2012)

Que hay... Mira el CD4553 es igual al MC14553 podes preguntar por ese.
(es un contador de 3 digitos Multiplexado)

LISTA DE MATERIALES:
un IC 4543B 
un MC 14553
un CD 4093
3 Transistores 2N-3906
1 Foto resistencia o (LDR)
3 displays de Anodo Comun
1 Potenciometro de 100k
2 swithchs
1 condensador de 10 NF
4 resistencias de 1k
2 resistencias de 6.8k
7 resistencias de 330 ohmios


Espero te sea de ayuda...  Tambien podes probar el circuito en el PROTEUS para que estes seguro cuando ya lo pases a una PROTOBOARD


----------



## rgaray (May 3, 2012)

Azlan dijo:
			
		

> Gracia MrCarlos el circuito ya funciona perfectamente en la protoboard. pero debo pedirles un favor muy grande y disculpen si estoy abusando de su ayuda  pero es que este es mi proyecto final de primer semestre y debo presentarlo en una tarjeta impreso y por mas que lo he intentado no he podido hacerlo y mis conocimientos con los programas de simulacion son pocos les agradeceria enormemente si pudieran mandarme el diagrama impreso para poder montarlo  y disculpen tanta molestia. soy apenas un novato.



Azlan que circuito utilizaste para reemplazar el MC14553,


----------



## markosuvt (Oct 25, 2012)

Tengo una duda he realizado el contador pero cuando lo enciendo, se prende en 888, y no se mueve alguna ayuda?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2012)

markosuvt dijo:
			
		

> Tengo una duda he realizado el contador pero cuando lo enciendo, se prende en 888, y no se mueve alguna ayuda?




Sin ver lo que armaste ¿ Como se te podría dar una opinión ?

¿ Fotos ?
¿ Circuito ?
¿ Algo ?


----------



## matisu007 (Ene 4, 2013)

```
Elemental
```
, como te va. Ya se que hace mucho q no se toca este tema pero ojala tenga suerte. Quisiera saber como es la señal de salida que dices en un receptor de television. Cual o como es la señal de 40Khz y cual o como la de 800 Khz


----------



## Ale008 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola, les comento que para un proyecto en cual trabajo deseo contar las personas que entran por una puerta, compre el emisor y receptor IR, los cuales son los que se ven en el siguiente link: https://www.sparkfun.com/products/241. 

Arme una configuración simple para el emisor y receptor, la del emisor es el modulo emisor IR, el cual es un LED IR en serie con una R y una batería de 9V. Según el datasheet la corriente constante máxima que puede atravesar el diodo es I=50mA por lo tanto hice la configuración para que se maneje una I=46 mA para así obtener casi el rango máximo de irradiación del diodo.

El circuito del receptor consiste en una configuración de resistencia pull-up, la cual es una R=10kohm conectada a +5V, que provee el arduino, en serie con el colector y emisor del foto transistor a los -5V de la bateria, para así lograr una entrada legible para la entrada analógica de este.

Con esta configuración del sistema logro que en la entrada de arduino se presente un "1" lógico en ausencia de un objeto y un "0" logico en presencia de un objeto, a una distancia pequeña de al menos 10 cm, el problema que surge es que ocupo que mantenga este comportamiento a una distancia de entre 1m y 80cm. Me puse a investigar y veo que hay posibles soluciones como aumentar la irradiación apilando mas emisores IR o trabajando la corriente pico que soporta un emisor IR, mediante PWM. Me dispongo a probar la solucion del PWM, aquí me surgen dos dudas.

Duda #1: Según el datasheet el Emisor IR soporta 1A, con una frecuencia de 300Hz (300 pps) y cada ciclo del tren de pulsos debe tener 1A "ON", durante 10 us, mi duda seria: ¿el ciclo de trabajo del PWM seria =0.3%, con una frecuencia de 300Hz?

Duda #2: Se que se trabaja en tiempos muy bajos pero mi duda es: ¿que pasa si una persona pasa exactamente en el periodo de un pulso que este esta en nivel bajo?, según mi pensamiento, creo que ese dato se estaría perdiendo, a costa de tener mayor alcance de detección.

Conozco otros métodos como modulación de portadora pero yo en este caso no deseo transmitir información, filtros pasa banda en la entrada del receptor o amplificar la salida del receptor para que detecte mejor los pequeños cambios que se notan debido al corto alcance, los cuales no he tomado en cuenta aun debido a mi debilidad teórica en esas áreas.

Se que es muy largo el post pero agradecería mucho su ayuda y tiempo invertidos en ayudarme, de antemano gracias.

*Cualquier duda con mi planteamiento enseguida la aclaro.


----------



## eL1ct (Sep 11, 2014)

Hola:

Creo que lo suyo seria modular la señal del emisor para que el receptor solo detecte la señal emitida por el emisor, valga la redundancia. Y asi rechazar otros factores que puedan perturbar la senal, como por ejemplo la luz ambiental. Luego el receptor tendria que "filtrar" y detectar solo la frecuencia del emisor, al igual que en una radio. Esto te permitira aumentar la distancia. Es muy parecido a un mando de television.
Como detector te recomiendo uno integrado tipo:
http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/Temic/mXyzwrzq.pdf
Fijate que existen en varias frecuencias: 30kHz, 33kHz, 36kHz...


----------



## carmant (Jun 18, 2017)

Hola, he diseñado esto y probado. Es una especie de perro guardián para entradas o caminos en los que sea necesario saber cuando alguien llega o se va, se compone de emisor de infrarrojos y receptor doble que discrimina la entrada y salida, se alimenta con celda solar y batería recargable con bastante autonomía, su consumos es de unos 2 mA. aprox, siendo inmune a la luz solar.
Envía un aviso via radio a una sirena con sonidos a elegir para saber si entran o salen en un radio de unos 200 mt. en campo abierto.
El alcance entre emisor receptor de infrarrojos es más de 30 mt. yo lo he probado hasta 50 mt. y funciona bastante bien.
Si alguien se atreve a armarlo para uso personal y particular he intentado explicar en dibujos lo mejor que se para que se entienda con pcbwizard incluidos los pcb.
Todo está en el rar adjunto.
Saludos.


----------

